# sniper ebay pour mon ibook



## jlc (7 Février 2007)

nouveau à bord
je me fais avoir à la dernière seconde sur eBay et je cherche un sniper du style MYbuy pour windows existet-t-il qqchose pour Mac. Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Février 2007)

Auction Sniper 2.7.2: Automatically win eBay auctions.


BidNobble: eBay auction tracker/snipe tool.


Silent Sniper: Auction sniper.


----------



## sandrine91 (7 Février 2007)

comment fait on pour utiliser ces logiciels ?
 
comment faire après l'installation ? 
merci par avance et bonne soirée à tous


----------



## JYM75 (10 Avril 2009)

Pour ma part, j'utilise un sniper qui est un site web français : *Snippy's* (www.snippys.fr). Il marche sur Mac et Windows.
Il fonctionne sur tous les sites eBay et tous les sites Delcampe. 
Il me permet de programmer à l'avance mes enchères à n'importe quelle heure, avec le montant de mon choix. C'est un serveur web qui se connecte à l'heure que je lui ai indiqué, et enchérit à ma place avec le montant que je lui ai indiqué.  
Finies les nuits blanches en attendant l'heure fatidique de la fin d'enchères !  
De plus, je ne paie que si je remporte l'enchère. 
J'ai lu qu'il est possible de le tester gratuitement en se connectant sur : *www.snippys.fr*


----------



## Tony45 (20 Juillet 2010)

Bjr,

Je suis tombé sur ebaysniper.fr, il font un sniper compatible mac. J'ai pris la version gratuite 3 jours, il a l'air de bien marcher...

Je vous tiens au courant

A +
Tony


----------



## Tony45 (22 Juillet 2010)

Slt, 

Je vous parlais de ma découverte de l'ebaysniper il y qq jours. Je l'ai essayé ce logiciel d'enchere automatique sur ebay gratuitement pdt 3 jours et j'en suis pleinement satisfait. Il est simple, fiable et performant. Je vous le conseil, c'est rare de trouver un sniper aussi bon pour les mac. Je vais acheter la licence pro pour mes prchaines encheres !

D'autres avis ?

A + Tony


----------

